# My AFRICAN SPURRED TORTOISE Facebook Page!



## DeanS (Apr 11, 2015)

As of today, my AST Facebook page has 242 likes...with NO promotion whatsoever! Although I started it this past Fall, it's really in its infancy as all I've included are a few photos...no thing more really! That's about to change and y'all are more than welcome to like and add. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/AfricanSpurredTortoise


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 16, 2015)

Which IT is on the Homepage?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 16, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> Which IT is on the Homepage?


That be IT-1...at about a month-and-a-half old


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 16, 2015)

DeanS said:


> That be IT-1...at about a month-and-a-half old


LOVE that photo!!!


----------

